# Boat trailer FENDERS. Are they standard, in size/fit, etc?



## djcamera (Sep 29, 2017)

So this is my trailer. I just painted it and I'm going to complete the overhaul with new wheels and fenders.
Stores like Cabela's and Overtons carry trailer fenders, but I want to make sure I can just remove & replace them without too much modding or drilling, etc.
So can I expect replacement fenders to just go on without problems? What should I consider?
Thanks.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 30, 2017)

I'm guessing your going to have to take lots of measurements of your old fenders and read the description of the new fenders carefully, or take one of your old fenders with you if buying locally. 
Do you know the manufacture of your trailer? Are they still in business?


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 30, 2017)

I am guess that your current fender brackets would work with new fenders, but can't say for sure. Generic replacement fenders, like the ones you show, come in set sizes, like 40" or 45" long for 13" wheels. You may need to move your brackets. The amount of work would depend on how they are attached to your trailer. Your's have a side marker light. This means you would have to drill a small hole in the front step of the new fender -- no big deal. Check out etrailer.com for a sampling of mounting brackets for these types of fenders. As Ickstckn suggests, you can go to Shoreland'r.com. Or Google "shoreland'r trailer fenders".


----------



## richg99 (Sep 30, 2017)

I've not found many boating things that fit easily from one manufacturer to another. 

As already suggested, take one off and take it with you. You might get lucky and find a boating dealer or store that sells them separately. If you have one with you, you may be able to match yours up with a fender on a boat for sale. That fender may have the manufacturer's name and model number on it. 

I imagine you are in Georgia (from your boat numbers). Probably a lot or trailer manufacturers there. Good luck.

richg99


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 5, 2017)

If you are still looking, I would suggest you send an email with your question to etrailer. Make sure to include the trailer mfg, tire size, & I would think the photo. I would also give an overall length of your current fender. They might be able to suggest something that will meet your objectives. I think you will find them very friendly to deal with.


----------

